# Sample Reference letter for NOC 2173



## jindia (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I am new to this forum and express entry process.
I am applying as a software tester under NOC 2173.
Can someone please share a sample reference letter for NOC 2173 which has been accepted by CIC.

Regards
JIndia


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Why do you need a sample? Get the required letter from your employer and that should be enough. Why would you want to copy what someone else has in their letter?


----------



## jindia (Jul 28, 2016)

colchar said:


> Why do you need a sample? Get the required letter from your employer and that should be enough. Why would you want to copy what someone else has in their letter?


This is just to make sure that i don't make any mistakes. Can someone please help?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Make sure the letter contains the info that the GoC asks for and their won't be any mistakes.


----------

